# smoked Velveeta



## smker (Dec 17, 2019)

ive cold smoked smoked cheese for 20  plus yrs  and when this A-MAZE-N pellet smoker came out it was a god send, you can cold smoke in a cardboard box with this thing, i love it   anyway sunday i smoked 2 bricks of the cheese for around 7 hrs  and i can hardly wait to dig into it,  letting it mello out till christmas,  ya it should go 2 weeks but i dont mind a stronger flavor


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 17, 2019)

I Love Velveeta in Queso with Spicy Rotelle. Smoked would be great...JJ


----------



## phathead69 (Dec 17, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> I Love Velveeta in Queso with Spicy Rotelle. Smoked would be great...JJ


With some fried sausage crumbled up in it awsome dip.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2019)

Now I use the mac & cheese recipe on the Velveta box. And it is the best Mac-n-cheese I have ever had. I never thought of smoking Velveta cause it's so soft. But if your up north & the temps are low then I would do it in a heartbeat. We usually get one or 2 really cold days here in Jan & Feb. That would be a high in the low 60's, but I still think I could cold smoke some Velveta , then thanks for the great idea!
Al


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 17, 2019)

Thanks for sharing. Always wanted to try this. Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## bregent (Dec 17, 2019)

If you like smoked Velveetta, then try making your own with home smoked cheddar, milk, and melting salts. 10X better than Velveeta.


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 17, 2019)

Everyones taste buds are different.  That being said:  I have successfully cold smoked Velveeta.  )Two 6 inch smoking tubes / Hickory pellets, in my WSM).

I did not like it at all.   It's been several years and I can no longer remember the taste clearly enough to give a good description of the taste nor reasons I didn't care for it, but I clearly remember throwing it out and chalking it up as a loss.

As far as the smoking of it;  I smoked it along with a variety of Swiss, Gouda, Cream Cheese, and Butter.  The Velveeta held up as well as the other products.  I smoke cheese when the temps drop enough that I am confident that my smoke chamber is not going to go over about 80*.   Low 40*s ambient air temps works for me.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 18, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## zwiller (Dec 18, 2019)

bregent said:


> If you like smoked Velveetta, then try making your own with home smoked cheddar, milk, and melting salts. 10X better than Velveeta.


Can you point me in the right direction?  "Melting salts" interesting...


----------



## bregent (Dec 18, 2019)

zwiller said:


> Can you point me in the right direction?  "Melting salts" interesting...



Here's where I first learned about them:  https://www.chefsteps.com/activities/cheddar-cheese-sauce

They have a recipe for sauce as well as for processed type cheese: https://www.chefsteps.com/activities/how-to-make-melting-cheese-slices

You really don't need to use a Sous Vide for this. I did the first time, but since then I just use a heavy saucepan over low heat. It really takes only a few minutes to prepare. You can use almost any combination of cheese that you want.  You'll end up with something that melts as well as Velveeta, but tastes much better and has far fewer ingredients. Of course, it needs to be refrigerated and it won't outlive you.

If you search the web for 'melting salts' you'll find a ton of info.  There's even a handy calculator that helps you formulate the type of cheese you want: https://forums.egullet.org/melty-cheese-calculator/


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 18, 2019)

Never thought about smoking Velveeta. My wife would probably hang a "used husband for sale" sign on me if I did. Velveeta box recipe mac n cheese, and their Rotel queso dip, are two of her three favorite comfort foods.


----------

